# Lighting scroll saw



## Stooby (23 Jul 2014)

Hi do any of you have any recommendations of what you use to light your scroll saw? I am currently using my Otlight, it's great as it gives really true colours but is better used in my painting and card making area. I have looked on Axi, they have a really pricey one with good reviews and a mid priced one with mixed reviews.


----------



## finneyb (23 Jul 2014)

I use an IKEA led light with a clamp £10 
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30237261/

Normally clamp it to the table, but it occasionally gets in the way.


----------



## powertools (23 Jul 2014)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22-w-fluoresc ... lamp-a29ff


----------



## scrimper (23 Jul 2014)

powertools":3j5n282t said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22-w-fluorescent-daylight-magnifier-lamp-a29ff



That is a good lamp for a saw, many years ago I bought a similar one from the then Office World store but mine does not have the fluorescent lamp just an ES tungsten bulb, I didn't use the clamp I simply drilled a hole in the back of my wooden stand and fit it in there. 

Actually I might consider one of these from Maplins it's a good price!


----------



## novocaine (24 Jul 2014)

A nice big window.

with 3 10w LED spot lights typically used for outside situation around it.


----------



## bodgerbaz (24 Jul 2014)

I use one of these http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... ota+dk2091 and it's brilliant (pun intended 8))


----------



## scrimper (24 Jul 2014)

bodgerbaz":17i1ps7p said:


> I use one of these http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodworkin ... ota+dk2091 and it's brilliant (pun intended 8))


TBH I reckon that the Maplin one is a better deal, it's £10 cheaper ATM and has a bigger magnifying lens.


----------



## bodge (24 Jul 2014)

I went mad with the budget on my lighting and bought one of these
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... 308980.htm
Does everything I need it to.


----------



## scrimper (24 Jul 2014)

bodge":2a47t897 said:


> I went mad with the budget on my lighting and bought one of these
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... 308980.htm
> Does everything I need it to.


That's fine if you just want light but for those of us with imperfect vision and cutting very fine detail a magnifying lamp makes a big difference. They can be awkward to get used to at first though.


----------



## bodge (24 Jul 2014)

Yes, the vision thing can be an issue, but I have found I find it easier to use "ready specs" type magnifying glasses rather than a mounted magnifier. Everyone will have their own preference obviously and this works for me, but it is not necessarily for everyone.


----------



## scrimper (24 Jul 2014)

bodge":1rnekj3h said:


> Yes, the vision thing can be an issue, but I have found I find it easier to use "ready specs" type magnifying glasses rather than a mounted magnifier. Everyone will have their own preference obviously and this works for me, but it is not necessarily for everyone.



Lol I use specs as well! You are right not everyone needs a mag light and they are (IMHO) only useful when doing very detailed and intricate work, most of the time they are not needed. They are also awkward to get used to as everything is magnified, it's a bit like using a Wacom 6"x4" pen and tablet with a 24" wide-screen monitor on photoshop!

However I am going to have a look at them in Maplins tomorrow and may buy one!


----------



## scrimper (25 Jul 2014)

powertools":3nv7rwcw said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22-w-fluorescent-daylight-magnifier-lamp-a29ff



Thanks for the link! I went to the local Maplins and bought one this morning, looking at prices charged for this from other places £25 is a bargain, have not tried it properly yet but it certainly has a very bright light and large 5" lens.


----------



## Chippygeoff (26 Jul 2014)

Scrimper. I have the same lamp, had it for quite sometime now. I don't use the magnifying bit and the light output is just perfect for me. I also have a smaller LED lamp and the sole purpose of this is to highlight the entry holes underneath a workpiece when doing internal cuts.


----------



## Claymore (26 Jul 2014)

when I was using my bandsaw it was in a dark area of my workshop and until i had the lighting upgraded i used a LED Headlamp as used for camping etc  not perfect but it lit up the area i was concentrating on great.


----------



## toesy (27 Jul 2014)

powertools":3cj8o0kl said:


> http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22-w-fluorescent-daylight-magnifier-lamp-a29ff



Picked one of these up this weekend, its brilliant worth the money. 

Lights up the area well


----------



## scrimper (28 Jul 2014)

toesy":v42bw3n9 said:


> powertools":v42bw3n9 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/22-w-fluorescent-daylight-magnifier-lamp-a29ff
> ...



I agree, I haven't used mine for fretsawing yet but I had a tiny splinter in my hand yesterday that I just could not see, using this lamp and mag it showed up like a tree stump!!


----------



## Stooby (3 Aug 2014)

Just to say I got the Maplan light, it's great, very bright with good consistency of light. The magnifier is good but will take some getting used to. As I like to stand to saw I hope that it will mean I can use it so I don't keep bending over for all the fiddely pieces.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dai_The_Eye (3 Aug 2014)

Just bought a 240v LED lamp with flexi arm and clip fastener from Homebase. £16 Useful task lighting with minimal heat.


----------



## scrimper (3 Aug 2014)

Again I have to say that this Maplins light is brilliant, yesterday I used it to solder a very tiny capacitor on to a hard drive circuit board, the capacitor was so tiny that I could hardly see it with the naked eye but with the mag light it became a job I managed to do and the drive worked afterwards too!


----------



## toesy (4 Aug 2014)

\o/ Result !!!  =D>


----------



## Charlie Woody (6 Aug 2014)

Dai_The_Eye":2o5ufmpe said:


> Just bought a 240v LED lamp with flexi arm and clip fastener from Homebase. £16 Useful task lighting with minimal heat.



Is this similar to what you got?

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk ... ear-132606

Have you found it bright enough? I want to use it with a bandsaw so will need to find some way of attaching it.

I was considering this
http://www.charnwood.net/shop/product/m ... ght?cid=29

But it is dearer, but does have more LEDs & magnetic base ....... What do you think?


----------

